# Great Turkey Tips and Recipes



## Mai (Nov 7, 2002)

http://www.turkeyfed.org/consumer/thanks.html


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 11, 2002)

Thanks mai.  I always need some kind of information near Thanksgiving!


----------



## Mai (Nov 12, 2002)

*I'm glad you can use the information.*

.


----------

